# Have you ever pulled off a shot that even you couldn't believe?



## Dead Eye Eddy (May 23, 2009)

Bowhunting preacher's post about groundhogs got me thinking.

I was up at my Grandfather's place in Habersham County about 10 years ago and decided to go for a walk to get out of the house.  I didn't take any of my guns with me that day, so I borrowed my G-dad's old open-sighted .22 semi-auto.  I was wishing I had my scoped Marlin M60, because I hate open sights.

I made the loop around the property and got almost back to the house when I turned a corner and saw 2 groundhogs out in the pasture.  One of them took off running for his hole, but the other stood up on his back legs to look at me over the grass.  He was probably 40 yards away, and I was standing in the middle of the trail with no chance for a rest of any kind.  I threw the rifle up and aimed between his eyes.  I figured I was just wasting ammo, but the shot was absolutely perfect, and he flopped right there.  The other groundhog stopped at the sound of the first shot and stood up on his back legs right at the top of his hole.  He was about 55 yards away.  I lined up the sights between his eyes and squeezed the trigger, and he flopped over dead.  Both shots were within half an inch of where I was aiming with open sights and no rest.


----------



## Emmersom Biggens (May 25, 2009)

Yea, I killed a sparrow off my Moms birdfeeder with a slingshot when I was 16 from probably 25 yards. Heres the kicker,my ammo was a green Runt ( piece of hard candy for those who dont know) If my buddy had not been standing right there no one would have ever believed it. We still laugh about that nearly 20 years later


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (May 25, 2009)

EB's post reminded me of another story.  I killed a banded dove last year off the powerline in front of my house with my scoped pellet rifle.  I leaned on the back of my truck, aimed at the side of his neck, and rolled him with one perfect shot.  He fell within a foot of my neighbor's mailbox.  The shot was clean through the neck.  After the shot, I ranged it with a laser range finder at 40 yards from the back of my truck to the mail box.  I took the neck shot, because I was afraid a body shot at that distance wouldn't penetrate enough for a clean kill.

I've killed several squirrels with that gun at a ranged 45 yards over the years, but I've missed a lot more shots at that distance than I've hit.  That's the distance from my front door to the bottom limb of the maple tree in my parents' front yard.


----------



## wecklish (May 25, 2009)

*Awesome Shots*

Great Story. I live in Habersham. I do have one to share but it does not involve a gun. As a kid I had two loves; playing baseball and throwing rocks. When I was around 20 a buddy of mine and I had gone to the tennis courts about dusk and when we jumped out there was a rabbit about 30 yds from us. I told my buddy that I could hit that rabbit. I reached down and for whatever reason I picked up two rocks. I threw the first and hit behind the rabbit by an inch or so and if it took off running full speed away from us. The second throw hit the moving rabbit sqare in the head and it did not move from it's tracks. It was so unbelievable I had to take the rabbit home to show my parents. (Don't you know how proud they were.)
Anyway, just thought I would share.


----------



## Gaducker (May 25, 2009)

About 15 years  ago we were jump shooting ducks on the flint out of a gheeone and I was in the rear being a good guide and letin my bud take all the shots.  We were coming down a long straigt awayon the water and a few woodies jump up in front of us and they flew to us instead of away and bud missed all three times,said they were to close?????
 well I put my gun in my left hand and turned around to my right and shot one handed with my left eye straight behind the boat but up against the bank and took that woodie down with one shot.  I have tryed that shot a few times when it presents it self but have never pulled it off since. 

Theres just not the ducks on the flint like there used to be so we dont go as much as in the early 90s and dont get chances to pull off magic shots like that to often.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (May 25, 2009)

i killed a goose with a golf club one time.  yes it was goose season and yes i had all the stamps and license. the goose was in my dads yard crapping all over his dock. he was pretty good marinated in dales and coca cola and grilled over a hot bed of coals


----------



## Gaducker (May 25, 2009)

just noticed this was in the varmit section, Well I call em varmints when I CANT FIND ANY TO SHOOT.


----------



## Broncoxlt (May 25, 2009)

Got a squirrel at 40 yards with a crosman C02 pellet pistol. Took a pot shot and got him in the ear. Got another at 60yards with a smith 22A-1 took two to get that one and they were tasty.


----------



## Yotedawg (May 25, 2009)

A bunch of us were going to catfish all nite on the Ochlocknee river back in the '80's. As we were setting up camp I spotted what I thought were wood ducks downriver. They were 80 yards away and all I had was my Ruger 10/22. I had just read Marine Sniper, the story of Carlos Hathcock, so I jokingly said I was gonna pull a Carlos Hathcock shot off. My friends all said no way so I knelt down and braced off of my knee, aimed a little high, and fired off a shot. It wasn't a wood duck but a hooded merganser and I put the round right through the head. My friends just shook their heads in disbelief........


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2009)

I missed a few shots, that I`m still wonderin` about...


----------



## sman (May 25, 2009)

Shot a yote a long, long ways off running one time.  My brother was standing beside me and thought I was joking when I said I see him.  We were walking a pasture looking for him.  My grandpa had lost a calf that week and thought that yotes might have done it and then he started seeing this one show up every day.  The yote was over 300 yards out and trotting towards the woods.  It was 100% luck, free handed with a 270.  Brother thougt I was messing with him till we hopped the fence to go to him.  Felt like we walked a mile to get to him and my brother kept saying he was going to beat me if we didn't find a dead coyote.


----------



## toolshead86 (Jun 16, 2009)

yeah about a year an a half ago at a yote at 376 yards with a 17hmr with the wind blowen like crazy with a heavy drizzle.


----------



## DSGB (Jun 16, 2009)

Shot a squirrel in the eye with a BB gun as he was running down a limb to jump to the tree in my neighbors yard. My cousin had shot at him and missed (sitting still) and he took off. I lead him just a hair and down he went.

Killed a dove from about 40 yards that was flying from my right to left. We got there late and there weren't many spots left, so I had to sit on a terrace road out in the open. Not many birds flew in range that day, so I took whatever shots I had.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jun 16, 2009)

*shots u did not think u'd make*

I've never took a shot at game that I did not think I could make but one time a critter was in the yard chasing my son. I was practicing my bow hunting skills, hit the critter running and he wasn't much bigger than a jack rabbit. Names of the guilty have been changed to protect this post from editing because I've been warned b4.


----------



## I_like_to_hunt (Jun 17, 2009)

last year i was sitting at the bottom of a tree trying my best to hit a chipmunk with my bow. then about 35 yds a squirrel was on the side of a tree so im sitin on my but trying to draw back(hard) and my last pen was only 20 yds so i aim a little high and then let it fly he must of saw it comen b/c he tried to jump, but it was to late i took him out of the air threw the neck and pinned him on the tree behind him!!


----------



## Mingo (Jun 18, 2009)

*Long Shot*

I have 2 or 3. The first one i was about 13 & there was a wild housecat that kept rapin my cat & eatin all the cat food & tearin up the garbage. I had a cheap no-name .22 & a single CCi mini-mag bullet. That cat was on top of a hill about 90 yards, I aimed carefully, pulled the trigger & it went in one earhole & out the other perfect, it looked like you drilled him with a DeWalt. The second was last December. There was a wild rottweiler who would chase women & would bite them if he could catch them. One nite I was walkin near my house & somethin told me to turn around & he was about 15 feet behind me crouched tryin to sneak up on me. He was between me & my house or he would have died then, next mornin in bed I hear a bumpin sound outside, got my AK out from under the covers & ran out there he was already about 110-120 yards away runnin full speed. I got a bead on him & one round zipped through his neck clean. Last month there was a FAT banded water snake on the bank near our pond. I saw him & approached him & he didnt move. I chambered a round in my Daewoo & he sprang, in midair I put the front site post on his head & pulled the trigger from the hip, his front half flopped into the water & a cloud of blood filled the pool like a shark movie. I had shot him about 1/4 of an inch behind his head cause he was movin. True stories all, oh & I would never shoot someones good dog, I only shoot the ones that want to bite me....


----------



## gunsaler111 (Jun 18, 2009)

Back in my younger days before i hunted and didnt know anything about seasons and game laws ,i shot a turkey in the head at 200 yds with a 9mm from a john boat. I just held high over a drove of 20- 30. (yes i do know better now!)


----------



## siberian1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I shot a Black Racer in the head with slingshot at 15 steps.  But that was all Skill of course!!!!  And I used a rock of course.. Not one of those steel BB's


----------



## XJfire75 (Jun 19, 2009)

Beheaded a black bird with my 30-06 free handed at around 40 yards. He was on a treetop about 50' up. Just pulled up and shot LOL. He fell and landed about 15' away from the tree lol.

Thought that was neat. There were no houses in that direction for a long waus no worries LOL...


----------



## Rays123 (Jun 19, 2009)

a few months ago i shot a penny from about 50 yards free handed with a crappy scope that was off really badly. the crazy thin was i did twice one after another and this was with a stock ruger 22lr


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Jun 20, 2009)

I had cleared trees with an excavator from a driveway at the family farm and left the brush on the side for about 6 months. When I went to remove it a rattlesnake started scurrying from the brush pile.  I grabbed my Ruger MK2 in my right hand and the oh crap bar in my left and swung my body out of the front of the cab.(I had the glass up)and squeezed off a shot just before he made the edge of the driveway. The cci stinger cut his head off like a machete at a pretty far piece. My brother was calling me Wild Bill for quite a while after witnessing that one.
BHJ


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jun 20, 2009)

I did not make it but i saw my cousin shoot a grouse at nearly 60 yards with a .410 shotgun loaded with 6's.  I would have never believed even the pope had they told me that shot was made...but i saw it with my own eyes...

As for me, the most amazing shot i ever took was an accident.  I was shooting at a buck with my bow from the ground and i nicked a tree branch.  The arrow wobbled to the buck and still hit him...in the neck.  It cut his throat sort of and the deer went about 10 yards before expiring...was a cool shot but a mistake none the less.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jun 20, 2009)

I think several of these tales are pretty imaginative.  I won't throw the bullcrap crap on any one tale in particular, but my tales (and some of the other ones) were the gospel truth.  Anyone else got any true tales to add?


----------



## siberian1 (Jun 20, 2009)

My story is true!!  I have witnesses!!


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jun 20, 2009)

siberian1 said:


> My story is true!!  I have witnesses!!



Yeah, yours is actually believable.  I've pulled off similar shots with sling shots, bb guns, etc.


----------



## siberian1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> Yeah, yours is actually believable.  I've pulled off similar shots with sling shots, bb guns, etc.



Thanks for the credit!!


----------



## whitetail3 (Jun 20, 2009)

the most amazing shot i have ever pulled off was with my pellet gun. i shot at a flying black bird from about twenty yards and hit him in the head while it was flying. and i actually have several witnesses to this story.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jun 21, 2009)

whitetail3 said:


> the most amazing shot i have ever pulled off was with my pellet gun. i shot at a flying black bird from about twenty yards and hit him in the head while it was flying. and i actually have several witnesses to this story.



I've tried that shot numerous times, but haven't knocked down a bird yet.  I'm sure it'll happen some day.


----------



## Jeb (Jun 21, 2009)

My apologies to everyone in this thread if I offended anyone with the meter I posted, it was all in good fun. I love hearing these stories no matter how incredible, I got a few myself that would peg the meter that are so true. Keepem coming guys.
                        Thanks,
                          Jeb


----------



## Rick3060 (Jun 21, 2009)

I set up a predator call in a big field behind my house just kidding around with a few friends. I got my 7mm08 out just in case and told the boys "shoot him if he comes out". Well low in behold it was not more than 10 min. a jip fox comes flying out the back of the field at full stride. I grabbed the rifle and with out thinking pulled the trigger and her rear legs beat the back off her head. It was a good 75 - 100 yards and I was in disbelief. Shot right through the neck.  I have missed great bucks standing still at less distance before going all bow and to luck up on that kinda upset me.


----------



## fishndinty (Jun 22, 2009)

The first fox squirrel I ever saw in GA was in the mountains at Berry College.  I had a dialed in 3x9x32 Bushnell scope on top of a Savage .17 Mach II rifle.  I heard rustling and saw him bringing up nesting material up a tree that was partially downed.  Sitting, I rested the rifle on my knee, held about an inch high since it was a long shot, and saw him in the scope.  His head was completely covered by the straw he was carrying, so I aimed at his shoulder just like a deer.  I shot and he froze in place; I thought I had missed until he fell over dead, just as stiff.  I paced off the shot at just a hair under 130 yards.  My best ever squirrel kill since the ones I got with a BB gun when I was really young 

BTW that 17 mach II is a mean rimfire gun.  I still kick myself for getting rid of the one I had.


----------



## mriver72 (Jun 22, 2009)

Last year i made 2 terrible shots missed 2 nice Bucks but got it all on tape thanks to my wife sometimes i blame her the camera and a few more things ...LOL but its nice to be able to look back and laugh ..


----------



## p&y finally (Jun 22, 2009)

I probably shouldnt admit to this but........
When I was around 8-9 years old (30+ years ago) my granddad took me to get my first gun. He bought me a Winchester 22 auto. I couldnt wait to shoot it and my daddy, mama and me went down to Eatonton to the hunting land so i could shoot it. We were almost there on a dirt road and we toped a hill, there was a buzzard in the road at the bottom of the hill and daddy says, "shoot that turkey!". He stoped the car, I got out and shot freehand im guessing around 100 yards (been a long time) and that buzzard rolled! I couldnt believe it. We drove down to it thinking I had me a turkey and there laid a buzzard with a hole right thru his head! 
 Now, before anybody jumps on me about what the law is, I DO NOT condone this and have never done anything even remotely close since and never will.


----------



## gordylew (Jun 23, 2009)

I've made several amazing shots in my life.  all of them witnessed and all on animals that would get you locked up for.  so I plead the fifth.


----------



## stuckbuck (Jun 25, 2009)

I killed a squirrel with a piece of concrete at 20 yards. I knocked him off the top of a silt fence. He fell off the other side, and when I walked over to him he was dead as a door nail.


----------



## Amarillo1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Dropped one coyote on top of her mate when she checked to see why he wasn't with her anymore.  Not a great shot at 100 yards, but unusual.

Nailed one of my fraternity pledges running through a corn field with a paintball at 40 yards with a gun I'd never used before.  I handed the gun back and acted like I made shots like that all the time!  Again, not a great shot, but funny as heck.


----------



## biggdogg (Jul 30, 2009)

twice actually. i shot a coyote across a farmers field at a ranged 326 yards using only a tree to lean against. i was using a winchester .300 mag and i was about 35 feet up a pine tree. the other shot was only 60 yards with a 12 guage slug gun. shot a coyote through the neck and hit another one in the head about 15 feet behind him. a 2 fer one special!


----------



## SongDogSniper (Oct 20, 2009)

Managed to shoot a crow in flight with a .22 lr.  Of course it was a 10/22 and only one of 10 rounds connected.  

Watched a friend shoot a wasp with a .177 air rifle @ about 15 feet.


----------



## striper commander (Oct 20, 2009)

One of my buddies killed a little bird off of a powerline with a dart when we were probably ten years old. I could not believe my eyes.


----------



## Knotwild (Oct 20, 2009)

I used to play around with .22 hornets a good bit and had one when a friend who managed a large farm/hunting club and I were riding around. We saw an abandoned/wild dog facing us in a dirt road on the farm. He took the shot with my Kimber hornet and the dog dropped like a rock at about 125 yards. When we got to him we could not find a drop of blood, bullet hole, nothing! Then my friend who was always a jokester took a stick and pulled the dog's lips up and four front teeth were shattered. It just never exited.


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 20, 2009)

Well, last week we had a Dove & Squirel hunt. Dove's weren't flying much so we started shooting skeet. I didn't bring my shotguns so all I had was a 410 Snake charmer. Hit two clays with it but could never do it again......LOL  RW


----------



## one hogman (Jan 23, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## Nascar Nutt (Jan 23, 2014)

I've had a few. The one a remember most was when I was about 9 or 10 I had a .22lr with open sights. I saw a couple squirrels out the back window about 60yds away. So I thought I'd try it. I went out on the deck and shot at one. Didn't know what happen. Couldn't tell from that distance in the leaves and no scope. Then I saw the other one, shot at it also. Still wasn't sure if I hit that one either. I walked down there and both were dead, with pretty nice shots. I also have also killed a couple coyotes that I thought were some pretty cool shots that weren't to easy.


----------



## Nascar Nutt (Jan 23, 2014)

Watched a friend shoot a wasp with a .177 air rifle @ about 15 feet.[/QUOTE]

I did this also but it was a dragon fly. I also shoot a bumble bee one time in the air while it was just kinda staying in one spot!


----------



## mpwarrak (Jan 24, 2014)

Goodness, who pulled up this old post??  You read through it and over 70% of the activities are illegal!

Anyway, I have couple funny ones:

When I was about 12, We went pheasant hunting at this "ranch" in MI where they basically plant the birds and use dogs to find them.  I wasn't that great of a shot yet, especially at moving targets and hadn't hit one all day.  Then suddenly a rooster (pheasant) came flying past us, not kicked up by the dogs or anything.  They told me to shoot, I raised my shotgun and fired!  The bird was flying from right to left at less than 10 yards.  The shot didn't have time to spread out.

First all we found was the bird without a head.  With some more searching we found the perfectly intact head, cut off at the neck cleanly.

The other was not at game but at a target.  4 of us were at the range sighting in my brother in law's new $700 30-06.  Once it was sighted in we decided to have a one shot contest at 100 yards.  
First the other 2 guys shot.  Decent shots, maybe 2-6 inches from the center of the target.  Then my brother in law shot.  His shot landed within a half inch of the bullseye.  
We were all talking about what a great shot.  I even mentioned it's no use for me shooting now, I could never beat that shot.  He was the clear winner, as he should be, since it's his gun!

But I figured I might as well take my shot anyway...  I shot... we couldn't tell through the scope where I hit.  We walked out.  You know that little "x" at the center of those standard paper targets?  It's about the same size as it is on this page, just smaller than a 30-06 bullet.  

The x was gone, and in it's place was a bullet hole.

I didn't take any more shots that day, knowing that I would never get one like that again!  My brother in law never let's me forget that lucky shot, and the fact that I beat him with his own gun.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Jan 26, 2014)

I have an old single action 22lr revolver and one day when we were walking the creeks just shooting at stuff (we did this a lot as kids) I walked up on a water snake that was sunning and as he took off for the water I did a quick draw and shot from the hip like a cowboy and hit him in the head!! My buddies were staring in disbelief and I played it off that I had been practicing that shot and did it on purpose. Which was bull. Just got lucky!!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 27, 2014)

I shot. Crow when I was 6 or7 with a 22-250 at 125 yards. Let's just say there was not a whole lot left of him.


----------



## ProphesyMountainHunter (Jan 27, 2014)

One time I killed a flying duck with a .22 at about 90 yards across the lake. Also, I killed a dove with a baseball once. But I agree with mpwarrak. Most of of the activities are illegal. Hopefully, everyone has since found out the laws and abide by them. Hopefully.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 27, 2014)

ProphesyMounatinHunter said:


> One time I killed a flying duck with a .22 at about 90 yards across the lake. Also, I killed a dove with a baseball once. But I agree with mpwarrak. Most of of the activities are illegal. Hopefully, everyone has since found out the laws and abide by them. Hopefully.


haha yeah like shooting a duck with a rifle!


----------



## OutdoorSteve (Jan 28, 2014)

Just shooting carpenter bees with a daisy air rifle. That never gets old. Kind of like a ketchup bottle - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - every time it happens you still laugh, no matter how old you get.


----------



## OutdoorSteve (Jan 28, 2014)

Ketchup bottle flatulent


----------



## sadler2 (Jan 31, 2014)

seen a dove be killed by boss man throwing a hammer. seen my cousins husband shoot a squirrel bout 40 yards in the face with a .22 pistol i've shot a dove coming from left to right at 70 (football ref) steps from my bucket


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Feb 4, 2014)

Back around 1972 I took my english setter up to hunt ruffed grouse near the town of Cairo, NY. While walking towards the upper reservoir I saw a large flock of ducks on the other side. I put the leash on the dog because the flock started to swim towards us. I got him to lay down where I squatted behind a bush. The ducks swam all the way across the lake until they were about 40 yds. from me. I stood up and waited until they were about 10 feet above the water. I pointed my A5 in the middle and shot once with #7+1/2s and then shot twice at a drake mallard which fell on the second shot. When all the water cleared there were 9 ducks in the water. I got 8 with the first shot. I let my dog go and he went to retrieve them. What was funny was that every time he would grab one another one would move so he dropped the one he had and went for another. This happen so many times I thought he might get tired and drown.

At the time you only allowed 3 ducks per day.

gt40


----------



## pine nut (Feb 5, 2014)

Here's mine:
I was at my gun club working up a load for a .54 cal. Hawken rifle I had built for elk hunting.  I was shooting on our 100 yard range and some silhouette shooters came and set up some targets on the two hundred yard range.  I walked over with my rifle and asked if I could try it.  They said sure.  I was shooting off of a bench rest with iron sights.  I held about four feet over a pig target that was about maybe 18" tall.  I heard the ping  but could not believe it.  It was dead center right behind the shoulder.  I said no way!  They said the target had just been painted before my shot, and showed me the bullet mark through their spotting scope.  They tried to get me to shoot again but I said one was enough and had the sense to leave.  Still can't believe it!  BTW it did not knock over the pig!


----------



## tred1956 (Feb 5, 2014)

Saw my Grandpa kill a rabbit with an empty peanut butter jar. That is what he drank his coffee out of. When Daddy stopped at the stop sign Pa saw the rabbit, slung the jar out the window and it was all over quick. I was only 8 but remember it like it was yesterday. 55 NOW. 
 My personal most skilled ( I Spell SKILL LUCK) was at a wild dog running at 278 yards. I was sitting at the bench shooting a 14 inch 30-30 Contender with 4X Leupy, yes I was using sand bags. Put the cross hair on his nose and was SHOCKED when he rolled. 

Safe Shooting
doug


----------



## the ben pearson hunter (Feb 6, 2014)

I shot a dove with an iron sight pellet rifle from about 50 or 60 yards when I was a kid. I thought I missed because it took off flying behind the house. I was shocked when the bird circled the house and died in the same spot he was standing.


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 7, 2014)

Killed a flying crow with my savage 22lr. I was riding a pond dam with my brother an the crow took off from the feild below us I popped off a shot me an my bro looked at each other like no way walked to were it fell I had shot it right thru the head


----------



## ZACHLASS (Feb 7, 2014)

My dad and I are always trying to shoot crows with our varmit rifles and one day we had forgotten our rifles and a crow landed in the top of a tree at 50 yards. I grabbed my dad's glock 22 from under the seat and shot him in the head.  The best shot I ever heard of was when my dad was a younger man he and a buddy were walking back to the truck after deer hunting and some wooducks were flying along a creek over a clearcut and my dad said his buddy shot a wooduck on the 
wing with his scoped 308 at about 100 yards. I can't hit 'em with a shotgun.


----------



## harpj1972 (Mar 1, 2014)

This has certainly been an entertaining thread! Before I go into one of the few lucky shots I've made in my life, let me start by saying that I am in no way a great marksman, and couldn't count the number of misses I've made over the years if I had to. I'm talking broadside shots at deer from 25 yards with 3" #4 buckshot, with none of the 41 pellets cutting a hair. That list goes on and on...  In keeping with the tradition of this thread, with its outlawish nature, and questionable morals, my example, too, is fraught with sin and poor judgement. Gambling and alcohol to be specific. This event took place back when I was in high school, but is still talked about today when a certain few now-middle-aged men start chewing the fat. I was a guest at my buddy's Dad's hunting club where they ran deer with dogs. After a long day of dog hunting, and several missed deer by yours truly, a pretty substantial group of us met up at an old dirt crossroads in the middle of the club, for what was commonly referred to as a "ditch party". Ditch parties nearly always include a bunch of lies, big trucks, and lots of inflated egos. Several beers and a few bourbon shots later, a gaggle of buzzards took roost high in a dead oak tree maybe 200-250 yards down the dirt road from this jovial gathering. My buddy I was riding with immediately challenged me with a $20 wager, that I couldn't hit the top bird. Well! I couldn't not take that bet, what with the warm feeling of Jim Beam in my gullet and all these grown men I hardly knew staring at me. My pride was on the line! Besides, I had just enough alcohol in me to think I could do it. Having only brought a shotgun with me, I had to ask to borrow a rifle. Every man there was trying to hand me his rifle, so I just grabbed the first one that was presented to me, a badly beaten up Remington semi-auto .308. I think it had an old Weaver scope on it. I propped that old thing on the roof of my buddy's truck, and let 'er rip! A black cloud of feathers exploded in the tree top! It was a far enough shot that you could hear the bullet slap that buzzard well after the boom of the rifle and the sight of the drifting feathers. How I made that shot, I'll never know. I gained a little respect back from some of those men after all the buckshot I had slung at deer that day. I'm just glad my buddy didn't call double or nothing. I'd have never been able to do it again, but I was definitely dumb enough, and buzzed enough to try!!


----------



## Trapnfish (Apr 1, 2015)

Last december me and my friend were in m yack yard and I had my pellet gun, I saw a squirrel 60-65 yards away in a tree. I said "watch this I'm gonna hit it" I aimed an inch or 2 high and shot. I said I heard it hit it he said it was the tree that I hit then a few seconds later the squirrel falls out of the tree! Both of us couldn't believe it.


----------



## ryanh487 (Apr 1, 2015)

Shot a squirrel at 30 yards right in the ear hole with a pellet gun when I was 12.  No sign it was hit except the brains dripping out his nose.

Shot a raccoon behind the eye at 150 yards with a .22

Shot a coyote at a full run at 125 yards with my .270--hit him  a little far back and then did a quick follow up shot and put the second round right through the back of the head and out his mouth while he was struggling around trying to get his back legs to work. 

Took a shot at a doe with my bow as she was heading down hill, and she lunged forward at the string.  Arrow went through her hams, but she bled out within 10 yards.  

Popped the head off a blackbird at 250 yards with my .17hmr

All I can think of right now


----------



## Trapnfish (Apr 1, 2015)

I also killed a dove with a rock in my friends yard I am terrible at throwing rocks so none of us could believe it when it fell out of the tree.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

Me and the wife were out riding one day and I had my 30 30 in the truck, we came over a rise in a field and spooled a coyote. he took of in a dead run to some woods. I threw the rifle, with iron sights, up and shot a little over him and in front. He dropped on the spot. When we drove up to where he was the bullet had hit him in the ear. I stepped it off as a 175 yards. It was 100% luck.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 1, 2015)

Hovering carpenter bee at 15 yrds with a Crossman 760! Iron sights! Today!


----------



## Barehunter (Apr 2, 2015)

My favorite was shooting a squirrel that was in the process of jumping from one tree to the next with a rubber blunt from a longbow.  Luck?  you betcha


----------



## Dovebuster33 (Apr 16, 2015)

@ around 12 years old I wingshot a humming bird flying about 15 feet high going right to left with a Red Rider lever cock BB gun. I know it was luck, but you asked.


----------



## CraKaLaCKiN (Apr 17, 2015)

When I was stationed at NAS Miramar (San Diego) in the early 90's we had a base cleanup day. All the E-3's and below gathered and began collecting litter and what not.

There was a lone bird sitting on a power line about 25-30 yards away. I picked up a rock told my fellow squids to "watch this" and I promptly knocked the bird off the wire and it was dead as a doornail. 

Unbeknownst to me at the time the NAS Miramar Command Master Chief saw/heard everything. I got an earful when I got back to my squadron and received a whole heap of EMI (extra military instruction). I think I had to stand 10 extra 4hr line/hanger watches for that stunt.


----------



## tgc (Apr 17, 2015)

Since this is the coyote section,,,,,on coyotes,more often than a "good shot" (though I have a few stories of good shots) it was the shot I missed or didn't appear to hit anything that was the most unbelievable.


----------

